# falls mill dcc wiring



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

for the crossovers do you need insulators and if so power atlas snap switches with insulated frogs ?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You'll need insulated joiners on the crossover where the two switches face each other and also maybe on the inner track between the two switches near the crossing on the opposite side.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

thank you cycleops . this was an example of a crossover I would like to put in a layout . with those insulators in , where do I feed from the bus to the switch rails ? I'm not using the upper crossover example . just running two tracks in parallel with the crossover and just some switches to divert to side rails . 
mike


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you're not using the crossing at the top you need just four power feeds, one at each 'heel' of the four points that form the crossover.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Gonna argue with you Cyclops.

He has a DCC layout, so in the absence of
any type of reverse loop I don't see the
need of any insulated joiners. An option could
be to use them to isolate a yard or spur track
to provide a 'dead' track for loco storage.

The Atlas turnouts are not power routing
so no need to do any special wiring.

I would simply run a buss straight across the
middle of the layout and run track drops to
it.

Don


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> If you're not using the crossing at the top you need just four power feeds, one at each 'heel' of the four points that form the crossover.


sorry about questions , heel ? , add feeders to track at beginning of crossovers and at the end of them ?
mike


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You don't need anything complicated for that layout. I would add one set of feeders on the outer track at the bottom, and another on the inner track at the top. I can't see the picture of the crossover at work -- is it a double crossover?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry, you are right Don and CTV. one pair of feeds on the inner and one on the outer.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

bristolman2012 said:


> sorry about questions , heel ? , add feeders to track at beginning of crossovers and at the end of them ?
> mike


At the beginning.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

thank you , putting feeders at beginning crossover and at the end . I put insulated connectors in the short portion atlas snap switches .
mike


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

DonR said:


> Gonna argue with you Cyclops.
> 
> He has a DCC layout, so in the absence of
> any type of reverse loop I don't see the
> ...


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You did not need to insulate the crossovers. Just make sure you have power to both sides of the insulators. If you run a buss and 4 feeders as Don suggest you'll have no problems. 

With DCC about the only thing that needs insulators is a reversing loop or to make a dead siding for parking locos on unless you're using powered frogs. Than insulators may be needed. 
I have sound locos so I have several switchable on/off sidings.

Looks like a nice little layout you have there, good luck with it. 

Magic


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

Magic said:


> You did not need to insulate the crossovers. Just make sure you have power to both sides of the insulators. If you run a buss and 4 feeders as Don suggest you'll have no problems.
> 
> With DCC about the only thing that needs insulators is a reversing loop or to make a dead siding for parking locos on unless you're using powered frogs. Than insulators may be needed.
> I have sound locos so I have several switchable on/off sidings.
> ...


that was an example of a crossover for a layout . I wanted to have one in a layout I was doing . not ready to do elevations yet until I learn . this double crossover is an example of something I needed to learn . as I stated I put insulators in and I have power at the beginning of the double and at the end so hopefully no harm no foul . 
mike


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep, Mike,

...because you have a DCC layout you
really don't need any insulated joiners in your layout unless
you want to have a yard track or spur that you can shut off.
The insulated joiners you have will do no harm, but you may 
have to run more track drops to keep all tracks powered.

Now, if you were running DC and wanted the two ovals each
powered by a separate Power pack, you would have insulated
joiners to separate the two ovals. And need several DPDT 
switches, and a rats nest of wiring. So that's all unneeded
for your layout. Ain't
you glad you have DCC?

Don


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

yes I'm glad for dcc and I do appreciate help given on this site . I appreciate your help cycleops too . thanks to all .
mike


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

well first attempt at powering the tracks was a joke . after hooking up the dcc controller I powered the tracks and lol measured 1.4 volts . I don't think my power drops are working too well so back to the drawing board . guess this is what makes the hobby fun . I used the quick splicers and maybe I should have stripped buss wire and connected that way.
mike


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

figured it out after I walked away for a while. I forgot to measure inside track and it was ok , so it made sense the insulators were the problem . took them out and train runs just fine now even thru double turnout .
mike


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Good to hear you got it all sorted out.
Getting trains running is always a good thing. 
Now the fun begins.

Magic


----------

